# Smokeping installation How-to or Tutorial for Debian?



## drmike (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking for a current Debian Squeeze install how-to or tutorial.

Smokeping is a latency monitor for TCPIP available devices:

http://oss.oetiker.ch/smokeping-demo/?target=Customers.OP

Anyone have such a thing they can point me to?


----------



## Damian (Sep 5, 2013)

http://bejoybkn.blogspot.com/2012/06/installing-and-configuring-smokeping.html was the one that I followed.


----------



## fred.kard (Nov 17, 2014)

Dear All,


I'm trying to install smokeping slave on raspberry pi.


After sudo apt-get install smokeping done, i'm running the smokeping with this command ==>


" sudo /usr/sbin/smokeping -master-url=http://10.10.10.23/cgi-bin/smokeping.cgi -cache-dir=/var/smokeping/ -shared-secret /var/smokeping/secret.txt "


Then this error comes up ==>


"WARNING: Opening secrets file /etc/smokeping/smokeping_secrets: Permission denied


ERROR: we did not get config from the master. Maybe we are not configured as a slave for any of the targets on the master ?


"


this is file permission of /etc/smokeping/smokeping_secrets ==>


[email protected] ~ $ ls -lrt /etc/smokeping/smokeping_secrets


-rw-r----- 1 smokeping smokeping 59 Mar 17 2013 /etc/smokeping/smokeping_secrets


anyone can give me a clue what is going on ? I have change the permission with chmod 400 and chmod 600 with no luck.


thanks before


----------

